# How to use the 5 static ip



## rejieah (Mar 3, 2008)

Greetings!!
I set-up a internet cafe with 20 computers, all of windows xp home, i prevously encountered some problems with the connection intermitently, my isp told me to use static ip (coz i'm using dynamic), they also told me that they issue 5 static ip to me and i can use it simultaneously for better internet connection, i am surprise that it can be use simultaneously, they told me to devide it to my 20 computers.
Is it possible to use 5 static ip's simultaneousl and group my computers and issue 1 static ip per group?
Hope you can help???
Thanx.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, using multiple public IP addresses won't do anything for throughput. If you're running into issues with the router handling 20 connections, it might be beneficial to split the connection with a couple of routers, or simply buy a better router. Many SOHO routers might have problems with 20 connections all running simultaneously. 

You can use an Ethernet switch to the ISP connection and connect more than one router to split the service if you want to go with the multiple router option. Obviously, with 5 public IP addresses, you can have up to 5 routers connected to the WAN connection.


----------



## rejieah (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanx johnwill for the reply.
It is really possible to use multiple public ip and divide it to groups of computers.
The connection will be: from ISP supplied modem (configured as gateway) to switch then to 5 routers, then each router to switch to computer unit. 
Public IP address will be supplied to each of the 5 routers?
Does the 20 computers can see each others with this setup, i am using a timer?
Will the connection be more faster?
Thanx again, hope to learn more from you?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you split the computers using multiple public IP addresses, each group of computers will be isolated from the other groups on different routers. If you want them all on a common network, you need to spend more money on a higher quality router which will handle all 20 computers.


----------



## rejieah (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanx johnwill!!!
i attached the sample network setup.
is the setup possible? will the computers divided into two groups can see each other.
thank you.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you thought of a multi WAN port router? I've only just discovered them myself, but from what it looks like, you could buy one of these with 5 WAN ports and have your 5 static addresses on these ports. You could then setup them up as main lines and backup lines and some may be able to do loadbalancing, not sure. Worth looking at though.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

lazareth1 said:


> Have you thought of a multi WAN port router? I've only just discovered them myself, but from what it looks like, you could buy one of these with 5 WAN ports and have your 5 static addresses on these ports. You could then setup them up as main lines and backup lines and some may be able to do loadbalancing, not sure. Worth looking at though.


A multi-WAN router is for two separate ISP connections, he appears to have one connection with five static public IP addresses, so I don't see this working. In addition, there is no load balancing with a single ISP line, right? :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*rejieah*, that setup will allow internet connectivity, but the two groups will not have access to computers in the outer group. Again, you need a router that will support all 20 of them to accomplish what you want.

I'd start looking at a higher end router for the task, even the low-end Cisco models would have no issue supporting 20 or more connections.


----------



## TheWiz (May 30, 2008)

Hi rejieah. You can most definitely share your static addresses with multiple PC's and without having to purchase multiple routers. I have attached a simple diagram for you to follow what I describe. 

Your ISP is providing you with an Internet connection and modem right? I would suggest this modem should be configured for bridging mode so you can connect your own router to it. If this is not the case then you will need to provide me some more info to help out with this section as the ISP is obviously routing the static IP's to you through a dynamic link. This would be unusual and based on the fact you have been given 5 statics, I believe it is set up as follows. Your ISP link is a /29 IP subnet with your ISP having one of the usable addresses as the link IP. Your modem/router has the other configured on it's connecting interface. This IP is usable and is currently being used to NAT all of your PC's to that address for Internet access. Unless this is a highly configurable modem, it will not be able to support multiple NAT pools which are required to achieve your desired set up. With the /29 link and the two IP addresses already used, this leaves an additional 4 static IP's you can use (1 existing plus these 4 equal the 5 offered). I suggest putting the ISP modem into a bridge mode and connecting it to a new Cisco router as per Johnwill's suggestion. The 800 series are fine for this. You would need to then configure multiple NAT pools for the static IP's given by the ISP and create ACL's in the router for each of your PC group IP's to NAT each PC group to adifferent static IP. As all PC's remain on the same internal subnet, they will still be able to connect freely with each other.

Realistically though, if you use a Cisco router, you shouldn't have to segregate the PC's into groups as it should comfortably handle all the translations you require. If you need further help, you may need to provide more detailed info on the IP addresses your ISP has given you and the modem type and configuration set up. If you obtain a Cisco router I can help with a sample config to achieve your desired set up.

Wiz


----------



## rejieah (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanx guys for the replies.
For more info, my ISP provided me Zyxel 600 Series modem/router and i also have an asus router. my current network setup is the same as wiz diagram


----------



## Rusty Torpedo (May 11, 2008)

Ive never heard of what your trying to accomplish however a mate of mine claims he is doing what you are attempting so ill talk to him.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Low end routers, such as that Zyxel or most likely any Asus model, won't handle multiple WAN IP addresses, and may also have issues with 20 simultaneous connections, depending on exactly what kind of activity is happening on each connection. I've had 13-14 connections to a ZyXEL NBG-415N and had no issues, but obviously I only had a single public IP address serving all of them.

Again, splitting the IP addresses will do nothing for bandwidth, whatever bandwidth your ISP supplies can be accessed using a single IP address. The only useful thing to do with multiple IP addresses is to have server applications that are uniquely addressed from the Internet.


----------



## rejieah (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanx Rusty, hope ur friend already had accomplished a set-up like this.
Also, thanx johnwill, that's also what i thought of that multiple ip address had nothing to do with the bandwidth and i also told it to my isp but they keep on telling me that it will have great effect if i split it with 5 ip address, i just wanna try it to know if my isp is telling the truth.
thanx to you guys, i post here what i gonna find out.


----------



## rejieah (Mar 3, 2008)

By the way, can you suggest a good harddisk cloning software (free or open-source) so that i will not do the tidous work of reformatting hdd everytime it crashes. all my units have identical specs. thanx.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree with johnwill. The ISP is trying to fill you with BS! Don't let them! 5 ip addresses will not give you more bandwidth. If you had 5 physical lines with an IP address each then yeah that would give you more bandwidth, but physically you only have one line.


----------



## Rusty Torpedo (May 11, 2008)

I asked my friend and sorry it turns out he had no idea


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

rejieah said:


> By the way, can you suggest a good harddisk cloning software (free or open-source) so that i will not do the tidous work of reformatting hdd everytime it crashes. all my units have identical specs. thanx.


DriveImage XML


----------



## Rusty Torpedo (May 11, 2008)

That is a great program. worked for me.


----------



## nihal (May 20, 2010)

rejieah said:


> Greetings!!
> I set-up a internet cafe with 20 computers, all of windows xp home


You need to upgrade to Windows XP Professional, since its the more standard version of Windows XP. Windows XP Home Edition is a crap operating system since Windows ME and Vista. Its crippled and I don't support it at all. It also doesn't support more than 10 computers in a Workgroup. Personally, I rather use an unlicenced copy of XP Pro rather than a licenced copy of XP Home.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nothing non-standard about XP-Home, just doesn't have some of the capabilities of XP-Pro. No comment required about the pirate versions of software!


----------

